# How do we get back to the middle????



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I was riding the lawn mower around over the weekend. I happen to turn on one of the local radio stations. The song whatever it was. Was singing about some degrading thing to do to woman. I hit the scan button and one of the local country stations came on. The song I never heard before was take a drunk girl home. If you never heard it. The gist is if a girl gets drunk on a date take her home tuck her into bed lock the door and leave. Both of these songs were new songs.

This really highlighted for me the difference between the 2 sides. If you have this much separation between the two sides how do you get back to the middle?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

We don't. Ain't gonna happen. It's too easy to take the wrong way, and hard to do what's right.

Our society, for the most part, is self centered, entitled, and hedonistic.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

After 8 years of unbridled socialism under Obama I believe this country is too far gone for any middle ground.
All we can hope for is a strong enough Right Wing among the general population to raise enough conservative children to slow the down fall.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Being it the middle gets nothing done. In any area of life. The middle is a cop out.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> After 8 years of unbridled socialism under Obama I believe this country is too far gone for any middle ground.
> *All we can hope for is a strong enough Right Wing among the general population to raise enough conservative children to slow the down fall*.


Yeah we might actually have a chance to re-cooperate cuz the the millennial crowds doesn't want to work, move a away from parents home, or get married and have babies. They are far to selfish and lazy little snots.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I, too, believe we are too close to the edge of the waterfall in a strong current to avoid tipping over the edge. It's only a matter of time until America no longer resembles the country I grew up in. Indeed, we are already there. 

It has been said America is great because America is good. But in my view we have fallen far from our founders ideals, and the responsibilty lies with all of the people. A corrupt people will inevitably have a corrupt government. If we can Make America Great Again it will mean making America good again. But there are so many powerful forces turning us away from the light, I don't see much hope for a nation wide reformation; religious, political, or societal.

The best we can hope for is a peaceful transition to whatever society awaits us. I know that sounds like surrender, but is civil war better? Some will say yes. May God help us.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> After 8 years of unbridled socialism under Obama I believe this country is too far gone for any middle ground.
> All we can hope for is a strong enough Right Wing among the general population to raise enough conservative children to slow the down fall.


We may hope to turn it around via production. The problem we won't overcome is Illegal invasion. In order to turn the table we need it to stop. Otherwise we are doomed. Socialism will continue unabated.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Boys, I'm in New York and Maryland right now for a week.


It ain't gonna get better. The general idea up here is to accept everyone, Trump is the antichrist, middle easteners are more than prevalent, and we have to cater to the foreigners so we won't offend them.

I'm ready to take my bigoted southern butt back down to Arkansas.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Welcome to Libtardistan @Coastie dad.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I was at a Dead and Company concert on Saturday night. My husband (still) likes the music and I go because he likes it and it's sort of nostalgic high school stuff for me. I'm here to tell you, the way many people were dressed I don't know whether they thought it was Halloween or else they thought they were being transported back to like around 1968 Woodstock, but whatever, it was messed up. There were a lot of braindamaged looking people and people doing wippets (inhaling heilium from balloons) out in the parking lot after the concert. There's a large portion of humanity that'll be like zombies post SHTF time. It's gonna be messed up. I hope I'm out of NJ by then and up in the hill country, 'cause I don't want to be in the metro-area when it hits.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I live outside of a town with a population less than 2000. For 5 years I worked in the local grocery store, and that was the greatest lesson about the downfall of society I have seen. This is a small, southern, almost stereotypical town, when we moved in it was like every other little town you could imagine. Now you see illegals everywhere, same sex couples kissing in public, people with profanity on their clothing, hear cursing or filth every other word, and see people walking around half dressed on a good day. And if you have the nerve to mention God you will be ridiculed by the youth. So middle? I don't want the middle, they allowed this to happen by not wanting confrontation. I say we go for broke, either traditional America, or nothing at all.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Getting back to the middle is easy.

Problem is, the middle has moved,......... and still is moving.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We will never overcome the numbers. With all the new voters crossing the borders we are doomed. Free will always trump work harder.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Accountability.
I call this time in history the society of non accountability.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

I have been being lazy the last couple of weeks and hanging out here, lamenting the demise of America while all my posts have been about one theme: what are your prepping for?

If we are voting for horrendous politicians, supporting bad policies, and not looking at the big picture, we end up being our own worst enemies. When you get down to it, if you say let's make America great again, you must realize that there was a point we *were *great - not perfect but, great. The thing I'm seeing is that while we're lamenting the demise of our country, most people are afraid to say some things out loud. We've been programmed, Pavlovian style, to react to certain stimuli and once we've reacted we shut down and cannot consider all aspects of any discussion. I've got to be long winded on this, so please hear me out.

One poster is offended by these same sex couples - especially when they swap spit in public. If you are trying to teach your children Christian values, how do you explain these public displays of lust and perversion? Or can you? The MSM would call you homophobic and a hatemonger to even complain. If word got you that you find homosexuality inconsistent with traditional values, DFACS /CPS / DFCS might be knocking on your door to take your children from you. If you're over 40, this is* NOT *the America you grew up in.

Between homosexuality, drug use, inter-racial relationships, and immigration (whether you view it as legal or illegal) it is destroying the moral tone set in America by the founding fathers who wanted to secure the blessings of Liberty to themselves and their posterity (us.) The enemies of America have us buffaloed, bull crapped, and living in fear. Adding insult to injury, those same enemies are able to create chaos and problems that present them an opportunity to create the pretexts to keep building up a bigger and more intrusive government; to continue maintaining a communist income tax; to strip of us the Right to keep and bear Arms on the installment plan. In many cases, we have *joined *right in with those who would destroy the constitutional Republic founded on Christian principles that made America great.

We are afraid to be called racists, homophobes, hatemongers, white nationalists, nazis, bigots, etc. Sometimes the shoe fits; sometimes it doesn't. That is up to you. Acknowledging some problems *should not* make you one of those aforementioned names. If you adopt the *solutions* of racists, nazis, homophobes, etc. then it is what it is. That is why I continue to ask what are you prepping for?

So fearful of the truth, at one extreme the average prepper would run like a scalded dog from white people if they suddenly found themselves in the midst of a Klan rally. Many (if not most) would be so offended if someone agreed with them on a controversial issue but, differed from them on the *right solution*, would accuse that person of being a left wing liberal working for George Soros - or worse. Yet, in our own ranks the *ONLY* solutions being offered in the political realm are those things that increase the size, power and scope of government. That government, becoming too big and powerful to resist, is antithetical to the very premise of prepping. So, what are we prepping for?

If America were ever great - and that was the premise when Trump ran for office since the battle cry was "Let's make America great *again*. That presumes that America was great at one point. So, rather than to try and snuggle up to the National Socialists, RINOs, etc. how come we don't revisit that point in history where things were going so good that we created the greatest nation in the annals of history? How come people think we should adopt the gun laws of Russia, the immigration laws of Mexico ... and, at one point conservative Herman Cain pushed Ireland's economic policies (and then Ireland went belly up)???

If we are preppers, we should have at least a high school concept of civics and understand that you cannot reclaim America using the failed strategies of Adolf Hitler and third world cesspools. When America was great, *ONE *people had control of the politic body. Christian principles did not take a back seat to this sick, perverted idolatry played out daily on tv and in theaters. And if you had suggested blowing *TRILLIONS of dollars in tax money* trying to build a government so big that tyranny could never be resisted, the founders down to your grandparents would have either laughed at you or sent you to an insane asylum.

In dealing with other people, we have come to the conclusion that is of no great consequence to call them names, lie about them, and deny them the Rights the Constitution now guarantees them. It's not going to feel good when the liberals take control and use that precedent against you. But, ironically, *IF* those people come here, blow smoke up our arse, do it the so - called"_legal way_," and when they slaughter our people like animals, it is acceptable since a piece of paper from a corrupt government declared it so. What?

And while we play silly political games, that government that is, allegedly, already handing America in fee simple to outsiders, will have the manpower to use force against you and *make* you comply. What will you do? The political side preppers are on has destroyed any semblance of privacy and without privacy, the government has all it needs to bring you to your knees, kill you if necessary, and munch on your preps while they use your firearm for target practice and personal amusement.

I keep repeating this stuff, hoping that someone will wake up, articulate this in better terms, and begin a grass roots effort to come up with a better prepper plan. Then we begin fixing what we screwed up and work our back to Liberty, Freedom, and our traditional Values.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What did he say? In a nutshell please. Texas secession is a remaining arrow in the quiver..so to speak. Know a bunch of Red States will want to play tagalong toodleoo.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

@The Resister is correct. Amen and Hallelujah. The problem is politically organizing in enough strength to stem the tide and reverse it. It will take a greater commitment than the left has. If just 25 percent of government were cut....


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> @The Resister is correct. Amen and Hallelujah. The problem is politically organizing in enough strength to stem the tide and reverse it. It will take a greater commitment than the left has. If just 25 percent of government were cut....


Thank you for the support, but I would like to add something:

Too may people think it takes a lot of money and major organizations to effect a change. Jesus had but twelve men and he changed the world - even among those who claim not to believe in him. Our founders did a bit better in terms of manpower. With fifty six men, they took on the strongest nation in existence. They defeated them and then built the greatest nation in the annals of history. Most people cannot tell you *how* they did it.

Change is not about size, money or whether the guy with an idea has award winning documentaries and the MSM patting them on the back. Reclaiming our Freedom and Liberty will come by understanding that just because someone is telling you what you want to hear that it will be the best course of action. The liberals, mostly via Hegelian Dialectics, have led the right down a road of inevitable defeat.


----------



## Dunedain (Mar 24, 2018)

Its true that in the past, huge change was able to be achieved by just a select few. However, the issues we face today have become institutionalized. Besides being up against a huge government, that could be tyrannical in nature, we are up against the one sided control of media, the influx of illegal immigration, and an air of hatred for those who look like, and hold the same values as our founding Fathers.

Its almost as if we are past the tipping point, and cannot come back. What does that mean, i dont know. Will there be an inevitable conflict, or just a continued slow loss of what we once knew of America to be. The only way things will ever go back to something we once knew, is if our children and grandchildren wake up to this. Unfortunately, most of us agree that that most likely will never happen. With the inundation they get from music, pop culture, television, public schooling, and all forms of media, there is NO way. Hence my sentence, we must change the very institutions of this country, and good luck with that one.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

The best way to change America would be for it's people to return to God. When the people had values, the government had to somewhat comply with them.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Lowtechredneck said:


> The best way to change America would be for it's people to return to God. When the people had values, the government had to somewhat comply with them.


Truism # 1 - Politics is religion in action

Truism # 2 - Having locked God out, we are no longer blessed

Our society is no different than any other that has existed in history. History is cyclical. And we are coming to the end of an era. A remnant always survives and rebuilds.

From bondage to spiritual faith;
From spiritual faith to great courage;
From courage to liberty;
From liberty to abundance;
From abundance to complacency;
From complacency to apathy;
From apathy to dependence;
From dependence back into bondage

We are entering the bondage stage. It will be completed with King Trump and his lackey Jeff Sessions. As a prepper, I tend to think I can wait these people out and help people understand that Faith + Works = Liberty. It takes courage, but it is all doable.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I happen to be a Trump supporter, and Jeff Sessions should be fired for not working in the best interest of the nation by backing his boss.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I have tried to write this a couple of times so far and couldn't get past a couple of sentences.

I find it interesting the rigid, not interested in reaching a compromise opinions. I'm not saying there right or wrong. I've felt the need to draw a line in the sand and not go any further a few times in the past myself.

Myself, I would really like to see the senate start reaching some compromises. I believe if they don't there is no way we can prevent a significant change in everyone's way of life. One of the reasons I prep is incase of government collapse. I prey daily that I don't need to use my preps for this or any reason. Now the realist in me say's something catastrophic will happen to this country in the next 5 years.

I still don't feel like this conveys exactly what I'm thinking but it as close as I can get.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The "middle?" That word is meaningless as the middle is on a sliding scale. 

There are two things we need to do. We need to get back to our Christian ethics, morals and principles, and then we need to get back to a constitutional government.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> The "middle?" That word is meaningless as the middle is on a sliding scale.
> 
> There are two things we need to do. We need to get back to our Christian ethics, morals and principles, and then we need to get back to a constitutional government.


Be a great campaign slogan. Just saying.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

You've defined what you need. How do we get there reasonably? Or is it we just do it or go to civil war?



Denton said:


> The "middle?" That word is meaningless as the middle is on a sliding scale.
> 
> There are two things we need to do. We need to get back to our Christian ethics, morals and principles, and then we need to get back to a constitutional government.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

modfan said:


> You've defined what you need. How do we get there reasonably? Or is it we just do it or go to civil war?


How would _you_ suggest we get there from here?

By the way, it isn't what I need. It is what this nation needs if we intend on keeping what liberty we retain as well as getting back the liberty we have lost to an overreaching, controlling govenment brought to us by "democracy".


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I would like to believe I'm a reasonable person and would accept something that works to get our country on a path back to "Faith based and limited in scope" I don't need this to happen immediately but I do need something that works in that direction. Now, the reality I believe is this country will never get back there without something to significantly reduce the population of takers.

Now how do I think we can get there:
-Not just term limits but limits to the amount of time you can work in total public service.
-2 year mandatory military service
-Prayer in school and prior to any government meeting
-"*NO FREE MONEY*" Other then Social Security and Medicare. If you receive anything from the government you do work for the government. (Pick up trash, help the elderly, ect,ect)
-Voter ID
-Common sense laws
There are other but that's off the top of my head.

I would like to see the country start heading in this direction. I don't need all of this at once but I would need to see a turn in this direction.



Denton said:


> How would _you_ suggest we get there from here?
> 
> By the way, it isn't what I need. It is what this nation needs if we intend on keeping what liberty we retain as well as getting back the liberty we have lost to an overreaching, controlling govenment brought to us by "democracy".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

modfan said:


> I would like to believe I'm a reasonable person and would accept something that works to get our country on a path back to "Faith based and limited in scope" I don't need this to happen immediately but I do need something that works in that direction. Now, the reality I believe is this country will never get back there without something to significantly reduce the population of takers.
> 
> Now how do I think we can get there:
> -Not just term limits but limits to the amount of time you can work in total public service.
> ...


I think those are excellent ideas. By common sense laws, I'm sure you mean laws that do not violate "the laws of nature and nature's God" so that they are not unconstitutional.

I also think a limit on political service is a great idea as it would loosen the Globalists' grip on the government.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

modfan said:


> I would like to believe I'm a reasonable person and would accept something that works to get our country on a path back to "Faith based and limited in scope" I don't need this to happen immediately but I do need something that works in that direction. Now, the reality I believe is this country will never get back there without something to significantly reduce the population of takers.
> 
> Now how do I think we can get there:
> -Not just term limits but limits to the amount of time you can work in total public service.
> ...


Would that we could. An excellent start but the Washington rats would not consider one of these, much less all, unless a gun was pointed at their head. In the end, I fear that's what it's going to take.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Would that we could. An excellent start but the Washington rats would not consider one of these, much less all, unless a gun was pointed at their head. In the end, I fear that's what it's going to take.


"We" is the problem, and that is why we have to get back to our Christian heritage, first.

People of character do not need the government for individual support. People of true Christian faith aren't easily confused by the World and its lies. Without embracing Christian ethics, morals and principles, we can't get back to constitutional governance. John Adams was right on the money about that.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Not interested in any faith-based "answer".


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Not interested in any faith-based "answer".


That's why they call it "Freedom of Choice"

The down side is the tolerant have an intolerance for anyone who does not believe they way they do.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Not interested in any faith-based "answer".


Your problem, and lack of understanding of not only this nation's founding but sociology in general.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

The only true answers in life are found through faith. Without God, man is nothing but another animal with opposable thumbs.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Not going to happen. The left has gone off the edge and even so far as to have a Congress woman incite harassment and violence. Just not going to happen.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The divide in the country grows deeper and wider by the day. The left is more willing to commit to violence and all thoughts of compromise is out the window. There is no middle ground. With so many factions vying for power it seems just a matter of time. Perhaps I should move civil war up on my list. Which domino will fall first?


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Not interested in any faith-based "answer".


Are you playing with our heads or are you really an atheist who wants bigger government? Not trying to flame you - just understand you.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

modfan said:


> I was riding the lawn mower around over the weekend. I happen to turn on one of the local radio stations. The song whatever it was. Was singing about some degrading thing to do to woman. I hit the scan button and one of the local country stations came on. The song I never heard before was take a drunk girl home. If you never heard it. The gist is if a girl gets drunk on a date take her home tuck her into bed lock the door and leave. Both of these songs were new songs.
> 
> This really highlighted for me the difference between the 2 sides. If you have this much separation between the two sides how do you get back to the middle?


I have lived long enough to have found myself in a strange land, one that is precipitously heading for a cliff. Allow me to number a few of the things that I see as deadly or fatal to America.
1. When I was young, there were no homeless, there was no "homeless population". Now there is, it has been here since 1980 or so, and it is growing. 
2.When I was young, people went to church, or at least respected/feared Christianity. Now they don't, America has become: Pagan, or Atheist, or Muslim, or Hindu, but not Christian.
3. When I was young, there was not widespread illiteracy, if you could not read by the 4nd grade, you were considered "slow". If you could not read by the 6th grade, you were considered stupid.
4. When I was young, there were factories in Huntington WV, going 24 hours per day. One of those places was an assembly line for railcars, which long ago moved to Mexico. 
5. When I was young, I watched the rise of the Hippies; and the evil that they practiced, is still with us and growing. Marijuana us turned into heroin, and coke, and meth; and it is getting more evil.
6. When I was young, Detroit had about 1,500,000 people, and I use it as a poster child of what can happen. That was a Democrat stronghold, and look at it now.

A lot of bad seeds have been sown, and I don't think that a commonality exists anymore, between Democrat and Republican. The Democrats have been the worst abusers, but the Republicans are punks and idiots in their own way. Where is the middle, and who is defending it? It certainly is not the DC Republicans, who are a pack of pusillanimous cowards.
In closing, what is the middle? Because we are on shifting sands, and there is a dynamic Left that has hogtied a cowardly Right; and I don't see that changing, without real strife in America, and courage in the hearts of Conservatives.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Not interested in any faith-based "answer".


Well, ya gotta have FAITH in something.

To answer your question:
http://cdn.media.freedomainradio.co...eferable_Behaviour_UPB_by_Stefan_Molyneux.mp3

Universally Preferable Behaviour (UPB)
A Rational Proof of Secular Ethics



> For thousands of years, humanity has attempted to enforce ethics through supernatural and secular punishments; this rabid aggression has been both necessary and ridiculous. It has been necessary because a rational proof of secular ethics has never been achieved; it has been ridiculous because it is impossible to imagine any scientific or mathematical argument being advanced in such a hysterical and violent manner.
> 
> "Ethics" has been one of the great government programs of history; since kings and priests ruled mankind, only those philosophers who served their interests tended to get promoted to prominence, rather than imprisoned, poisoned or burned. Thus, over 2,500 years since its inception, the discipline of ethics remains largely subjectivist, relativist and cultural - and was not only unable to restrain, but may have played a part in promoting the horrors, wars and genocides of the 20th century, the bloodiest hundred years of history of our species.
> 
> ...


Now this might just get me "kicked out" of the "in group" here, BUT.

I am a Big Fan of the Top 10 rules for a successful society:










I am also a Big Fan of the 10 Rights to Chain Mans Creation:










Now that, that is out of the way.

I do Believe in GOD. I think Saint Thomas Aquinas had the best thought on the Proof of GOD argument.
I think it was in the "five ways" where he states that the principle of Free Will prevents GOD from PROVING "beyond a shadow of doubt" his existence. If GOD was proven, you could NOT disbelieve in GOD, removing our Free Will.

Go to the Site linked, the audio book is available in MANY forms and it may help in answering some of your questions.
https://freedomainradio.com/free/

There are TONS of material there on Morals and Ethics.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

modfan said:


> I was riding the lawn mower around over the weekend. I happen to turn on one of the local radio stations. The song whatever it was. Was singing about some degrading thing to do to woman. I hit the scan button and one of the local country stations came on. The song I never heard before was take a drunk girl home. If you never heard it. The gist is if a girl gets drunk on a date take her home tuck her into bed lock the door and leave. Both of these songs were new songs.
> 
> This really highlighted for me the difference between the 2 sides. If you have this much separation between the two sides how do you get back to the middle?


I have lived long enough to have found myself in a strange land, one that is precipitously heading for a cliff. Allow me to number a few of the things that I see as deadly or fatal to America.
1. When I was young, there were no homeless, there was no "homeless population". Now there is, it has been here since 1980 or so, and it is growing. 
2.When I was young, people went to church, or at least respected/feared Christianity. Now they don't, America has become: Pagan, or Atheist, or Muslim, or Hindu, but not Christian.
3. When I was young, there was not widespread illiteracy, if you could not read by the 4nd grade, you were considered "slow". If you could not read by the 6th grade, you were considered stupid.
4. When I was young, there were factories in Huntington WV, going 24 hours per day. One of those places was an assembly line for railcars, which long ago moved to Mexico. 
5. When I was young, I watched the rise of the Hippies; and the evil that they practiced, is still with us and growing. Marijuana use turned into heroin, and coke, and meth; and it is getting more evil.
6. When I was young, Detroit had about 1,500,000 people, and I use it as a poster child of what can happen. That was a Democrat stronghold, and look at it now.

The things that I listed have all divided America, they have not bonded us, they have caused everyone to turn against his neighbor. It is a mass of confusion, and it was intentional, in my view.
A lot of bad seeds have been sown, and I don't think that a commonality exists anymore, between Democrat and Republican. The Democrats have been the worst abusers, but the Republicans are punks and idiots in their own way. Where is the middle, and who is defending it? It certainly is not the DC Republicans, who are a pack of pusillanimous cowards.

In closing, what is the middle? Because we are on shifting sands, and there is a dynamic Left that has hogtied a cowardly Right; and I don't see that changing, without real strife in America, and courage in the hearts of Conservatives.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Not interested in any faith-based "answer".


So what? I am interested, see my post for more on that. Post what you will, but be advised, you ain't the only hombre here. God Bless!


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow, all I can say is WOW. I quoted this just because it's so accurate. Especially, the last paragraph.


MisterMills357 said:


> I have lived long enough to have found myself in a strange land, one that is precipitously heading for a cliff. Allow me to number a few of the things that I see as deadly or fatal to America.
> 1. When I was young, there were no homeless, there was no "homeless population". Now there is, it has been here since 1980 or so, and it is growing.
> 2.When I was young, people went to church, or at least respected/feared Christianity. Now they don't, America has become: Pagan, or Atheist, or Muslim, or Hindu, but not Christian.
> 3. When I was young, there was not widespread illiteracy, if you could not read by the 4nd grade, you were considered "slow". If you could not read by the 6th grade, you were considered stupid.
> ...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

modfan said:


> Wow, all I can say is WOW. I quoted this just because it's so accurate. Especially, the last paragraph.


Thank you for the kind words, and I meant what I wrote, but you know that already. America was led into its current predicament, by taking a step at a time; and now we are miles and miles, down the road.
And I don't see a peaceful resolution to it.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Malcom Renolds said:


> I am a Big Fan of the Top 10 rules for a successful society:


My dear chap, you are 14 chapters behind. Go re-read exodus again. Notice when the term "10 commandments" is used (Exodus 34:28).

Now try the real Decalogue.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> My dear chap, you are 14 chapters behind. Go re-read exodus again. Notice when the term "10 commandments" is used (Exodus 34:28).
> 
> Now try the real Decalogue.
> 
> ...





> 25 "Do not offer the blood of a sacrifice to me along with anything containing yeast, and do not let any of the sacrifice from the Passover Festival remain until morning.
> 
> 26 "Bring the best of the firstfruits of your soil to the house of the Lord your God.
> 
> "Do not cook a young goat in its mother's milk."


Yeah, I dont think it has quite the same timeless quality of the first.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Malcom Renolds said:


> Yeah, I dont think it has quite the same timeless quality of the first.


You're right. Now compare the Egyptian "Book of the Dead" with the first (have a look at spell 125).

Remember Moses smashed the first set and THEN told the people what was on them. God called Moses (former prince of Egypt) back up the mountain and then HE (God) wrote the 10 commandments down. It is the only part of the bible that directly quotes something God wrote.

Compare the second set to the beliefs of the Jews. Uncanny, what?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I guess my thread title and question were put the wrong way. After reading MisterMills post it helped me with perspective. 

The question I should of asked was "How do we make the country whole without loss of life?"


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

modfan said:


> The question I should of asked was "How do we make the country whole without loss of life?"


No secular laws for any religious reason.

I'm not interested in what the moonies think about abortion, what satan worshipers think about guns or what christians think about immigration, if it's based in religion.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Religion is a man made construct. Faith comes from the one and only God. There is no point in arguing with anyone who is against faith because they are incapable of seeing the truth.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Lowtechredneck said:


> Religion is a man made construct. Faith comes from the one and only God. There is no point in arguing with anyone who is against faith because they are incapable of seeing the truth.


... and vice versa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Spoken like a true non-believer.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'll admit it, I've got some "issues." I've been diagnosed as having anxiety and PTSD. Guilt and shame ride me like a rented mule.

I tell people that I only have one safe place, and it's an odd one. It's on a certain wooden chair, back to the wall, hyper-vigilance to all three exits, and big glass of cold coffee. It's substandard, over-priced coffee because your can't carry at Starbucks.

It's also a reward. I've been to the gym, I've had a shower, my mind slows down and even the bangers in the food court aren't stupid enough to interrupt me and a Tom Clancy book.

Here's my point, one of the baristas was making my coffee a few days ago, and he asked me how I was. I thought I'd make him laugh if I told him the truth, so I said, _"I'm jumpy, but then the Diazepam hasn't hit me yet..."_

I got an answer I did not expect. He stopped as if frozen, and responded, "I just started seeing a therapist myself."

A few weeks ago I needed a filling. The doctor's nurse was on the same medicine I'm using.

Last year, my eye doctor's nurse admitted she was on more Effexor than I am.

Even George Noory on Coast-to-Coast said he had this hinkie feeling that something big was coming, but he didn't know what.

Without much trouble I'm finding people on the edge. Oh, that wooden chair, the back tapers to clear my Kimber. My eyes are always moving as I read. I started carrying extra magazines. And when my friends arrive we all sit in a cluster of tables.

I used to think of guys who lived like this as "paranoid." Now I'm reading more survival magazines than ever before.

So in conclusion, I think the "middle" passed me in 1978. And my signature on KimberTalk is "everywhere is enemy territory."


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Lowtechredneck said:


> Spoken like a true non-believer.


Wow. You know NOTHING about me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> I have lived long enough to have found myself in a strange land, one that is precipitously heading for a cliff. Allow me to number a few of the things that I see as deadly or fatal to America.
> 1. When I was young, there were no homeless, there was no "homeless population". Now there is, it has been here since 1980 or so, and it is growing.
> 2.When I was young, people went to church, or at least respected/feared Christianity. Now they don't, America has become: Pagan, or Atheist, or Muslim, or Hindu, but not Christian.
> 3. When I was young, there was not widespread illiteracy, if you could not read by the 4nd grade, you were considered "slow". If you could not read by the 6th grade, you were considered stupid.
> ...


Sorry I missed this a few days ago. Most of my free time has been spent replacing the blower motor, capacitor and transformer in my AC unit the last few days.

Anyway, the only differences in experience I had with what you saw is that the larger cities did have homeless people.

The only disagreement I have with you is that I see both the Ds and Rs traveling different roads to get to the same destination. The Ds want the Nanny State; the Rs only see the *POLICE STATE*. If you say anything contradictory about one side the other will swear and be damned that you belong to the opposite side.

My biggest character flaw is owning our part in the sad state of affairs that America is in. Furthermore, if we owned our part in the current condition and dealt with it, you would not need the extreme measures the right thinks are justified.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

modfan said:


> I guess my thread title and question were put the wrong way. After reading MisterMills post it helped me with perspective.
> 
> The question I should of asked was "How do we make the country whole without loss of life?"


We have a legal and moral duty to keep pursuing all of our nonviolent legal and political avenues of redress; however, at this stage, America probably won't be able to avoid a revolution because the Ds are committed to the total destruction of our founding principles and the majority of the right don't understand foundational principles.


----------

